# ¿Dónde están los chirimoyas? Where are the custard apples?



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

They are normally in the shops by now aren't they? I haven't seen a single one yet, and I need a fix! They are the fruity highlight of my gastronomic year! Have any been spotted further east?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> They are normally in the shops by now aren't they? I haven't seen a single one yet, and I need a fix! They are the fruity highlight of my gastronomic year! Have any been spotted further east?


I suppose it depends where you live, but it ain't chirimoya season around our way, yet! I love them too! :hungry:
I know we always have some in Bilbao around Christmas and they're usually as hard as nails. Found this in the Eroski site, which is also Basque...
Chirimoya | Guía de Frutas | CONSUMER EROSKI


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I suppose it depends where you live, but it ain't chirimoya season around our way, yet! I love them too! :hungry:
> I know we always have some in Bilbao around Christmas and they're usually as hard as nails. Found this in the Eroski site, which is also Basque...
> Chirimoya | Guía de Frutas | CONSUMER EROSKI


Well, I know they were around this time last year because my friend from London (who is also an addict) was over for the first three weeks of September and we were discussing the most polite way to eat them!

I'm afraid I just take a big spoonful of creamy gloop and then spit the pips out. But only when no-one's looking.

They are grown along the Costa Tropical in Granada and Malaga apparently. Maybe someone down there might know!?


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

Alcalaina said:


> Well, I know they were around this time last year because my friend from London (who is also an addict) was over for the first three weeks of September and we were discussing the most polite way to eat them!
> 
> I'm afraid I just take a big spoonful of creamy gloop and then spit the pips out. But only when no-one's looking.
> 
> They are grown along the Costa Tropical in Granada and Malaga apparently. Maybe someone down there might know!?


Not spotted any down here, but if I do, I'll send them all right over to you as I find them REVOLTING!!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

lynn said:


> Not spotted any down here, but if I do, I'll send them all right over to you as I find them REVOLTING!!


Thanks! But I am content now, I bought some in the market this morning. A bit hard, but they will soon go nice and squidgy ...


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I cant say they sound particularly nice to me!

Jo xxx


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

jojo said:


> I cant say they sound particularly nice to me!
> 
> Jo xxx


You really should try one!

Wait till its fairly soft. Cut in half, don't try and peel it. It has creamy sweet flesh that tastes like apple-flavoured custard, hence the name. They are full of lovely shiny black seeds about the size of a pea, so they can be a bit messy to eat, but the flavour is divine!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> You really should try one!
> 
> Wait till its fairly soft. Cut in half, don't try and peel it. It has creamy sweet flesh that tastes like apple-flavoured custard, hence the name. They are full of lovely shiny black seeds about the size of a pea, so they can be a bit messy to eat, but the flavour is divine!


I've never tried them but they sound so yummy that I've just put some on my online Mercadona order

will report back


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

yummy!!!


I am a fan - I bought 3 so that the kids could try them, but they both turned their noses up just looking at them



so all 3 for me:clap2:


they were rock solid on Friday - I just ate 1 which had ripened very quickly & another seems to be ready too

I don't think I could eat another one today - how long do they last after they become squidgy in the middle??


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> yummy!!!
> 
> 
> I am a fan - I bought 3 so that the kids could try them, but they both turned their noses up just looking at them
> ...


Keep them in the fridge once they are squidgy and they will last another three or four days. 

I keep all the seeds and use them as a mulch on top of pot-plants. They are too pretty to throw away!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> Keep them in the fridge once they are squidgy and they will last another three or four days.
> 
> I keep all the seeds and use them as a mulch on top of pot-plants. They are too pretty to throw away!


right - in the fridge they go!!


I was wondering what to do with the pips - good idea!!!


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

These sound lovely, never had them... its 10pm and carrefour is open until midnight so I am going on a dash to try to get them to try... that and some vino blanco jeje


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

just to add - just got back from Carrefour! Armed with two of the little cactus looking beasts.....OOOH IT WAS LOVELY!

You really can taste the custard... Mine was a little hard, (ooh Matron!) so putting the other one in the fridge to mush up a bit - cant wait!

I love this forum, you learn so much!!! Thanks guys!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

steve_in_spain said:


> just to add - just got back from Carrefour! Armed with two of the little cactus looking beasts.....OOOH IT WAS LOVELY!
> 
> You really can taste the custard... Mine was a little hard, (ooh Matron!) so putting the other one in the fridge to mush up a bit - cant wait!
> 
> I love this forum, you learn so much!!! Thanks guys!


Steve, take it _*out*_ of the fridge till it gets a bit softer. It goes _*in*_ the fridge when it's soft to keep it from going yukky.
OH went shopping on Saturday and guess what he came back with!
Three of 'em!!
Have to say they weren't that good though, but still, at least they're on the shopping list again!


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Steve, take it _*out*_ of the fridge till it gets a bit softer. It goes _*in*_ the fridge when it's soft to keep it from going yukky.
> OH went shopping on Saturday and guess what he came back with!
> Three of 'em!!
> Have to say they weren't that good though, but still, at least they're on the shopping list again!


Thanks for the tip!

oooh why is life complicated!!... right... *out of fridge *- when soft *into fridge*... ok, but i think *when soft into belly* is a far better idea!!!!!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

steve_in_spain said:


> just to add - just got back from Carrefour! Armed with two of the little cactus looking beasts.....OOOH IT WAS LOVELY!
> 
> You really can taste the custard... Mine was a little hard, (ooh Matron!) so putting the other one in the fridge to mush up a bit - cant wait!
> 
> I love this forum, you learn so much!!! Thanks guys!


Glad to see we have another convert!

Leave them OUT of the fridge till they go soft. Once they are soft, keeping them in the fridge will make them last a bit longer.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> Glad to see we have another convert!
> 
> Leave them OUT of the fridge till they go soft. Once they are soft, keeping them in the fridge will make them last a bit longer.


jeje so i have been told, the question now is HOW SOFT?

i have one and you can press (with minimal force) the flesh but it isnt squidgy... i know i sound a bit dense but whats the best way of judging perfect softness?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

steve_in_spain said:


> jeje so i have been told, the question now is HOW SOFT?
> 
> i have one and you can press (with minimal force) the flesh but it isnt squidgy... i know i sound a bit dense but whats the best way of judging perfect softness?


I like them on the over-ripe side but I guess it's a matter of taste. I think they get sweeter the longer you leave them. As long as it's soft when you press it, it should be fine to eat.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> I like them on the over-ripe side but I guess it's a matter of taste. I think they get sweeter the longer you leave them. As long as it's soft when you press it, it should be fine to eat.


gracias! i will give it another squeeze later and tuck in!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> I like them on the over-ripe side but I guess it's a matter of taste. I think they get sweeter the longer you leave them. As long as it's soft when you press it, it should be fine to eat.


But if you leave them just a little too long, they get that granular texture that pears get.

Where do you get them? - in our local outdoor market - got some this morning!!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

baldilocks said:


> But if you leave them just a little too long, they get that granular texture that pears get.
> 
> Where do you get them? - in our local outdoor market - got some this morning!!


Yes, we have a fantastic outdoor market twice a week and there are lots of small food shops in our village that do fruit and veg too. We only need to go to supermarkets for heavy stuff, cat food and of course cheap beer!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> Yes, we have a fantastic outdoor market twice a week and there are lots of small food shops in our village that do fruit and veg too. We only need to go to supermarkets for heavy stuff, cat food and of course cheap beer!


Many of our shops don't exist - they are in somebody's garage!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

baldilocks said:


> Many of our shops don't exist - they are in somebody's garage!


:clap2: Wonderful!

You might enjoy this article I wrote a while ago along these lines:

La Vida Alcalaína: Not so much a retail opportunity, more a way of life


----------

